# Screeching, not playing, hates hands!



## Alkalinefiber (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey sooooo, I need some help. Ive only had my budgie Loco for about 3 weeks now - I'm very new to this as after a LOT of consideration, I decided to get a budgie. I honestly love him to bits but sometimes it's almost like he gets very frustrated and angry out of nowhere, screeching and flying around the cage for no reason. Otherwise, he chirps and clicks his beak and eats etc but he just randomly freaks out and screeches. I've got about 3 toys in the cage (it's not cluttered fyi) but he's never even touched one. He sits there and either chirps or screeches - I've showed him the toys move and have bells etc but he's just not interested. And don't even get me started on trying to get close to him - he doesn't bite or anything, he'll let me put my hand in the cage but I can't get close to him at all without him freaking out, which is making trying to clean his cage, let alone hand train him impossible and we aren't getting anywhere. Ive had budgies a little while ago when i lived with my parents and honestly, none of them were as terrified of people as he is. Ive never done anything to make him scared of me either! I know all of this is probably new budgie things, every budgie is different and I have to be patient but most importantly, I just want to know how to make him stop screeching and I don't know how to help him!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome, Loco is most probably frustrated by being locked in his cage, he wants out to fly and exercise. He is most probably flock calling for other budgies as well. Did you get him from a breeder or pet shop situation, either way he would of been used to being with other birds.
Play some budgie sounds from YouTube for him or music. Budgies do not like silence it is a sign of danger to them.
The amount of time is very small to be expecting too much from him also. Concentrate on simply getting him used to you being around his cage, sit and read from a book out loud or sing to him.
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/268281-suggestions-help-you-bond-new-budgie.html


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Cathy said just about the same as I was going to....If he is from a breeder, then they should have had hands-on practice with him. If a pet shop then the only hands he would be used to would be those going into the cage to pluck a flock mate out.
Your voice is your best weapon. He needs to hear you as much as possible...Just going about your daily routine talk/sing. Then when you go to his cage he will know you are 'supposed' to be there and are not a threat to him.
When you have to go into his cage talk to him all the time - tell him what you are doing and what you have got for him. 
There are many trust issues which you have to overcome and three weeks is no time at all yet. Stick with it!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!  You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.
Since you are relatively new to budgies, the information on the several articles and sticky threads located at the top part of each section of the forums will be extremely useful as you become reacquainted with the species.

From your description, it seems your budgie is still in the process of getting used to his new home and family. You can facilitate the process by covering the cage on 3 sides and having some music or background sound from the radio or TV.
It's also perfectly normal for a new budgie to not feel confident enough to play with the toys. Some budgies don't even know what toys are for and when it comes to this, we can also help them out in terms of encouraging them to investigate the toys.

In case you don't know, budgies can screech when happy/excited, this is not exclusively related to a negative feeling comig from your budgie, it can also happen as a response when feeling overly enthusiastic.
As you become more familiar in reading and interpreting behaviour and body language, it will be easier to tell the differences in your budgie's singing.

Since your budgie is currently so scared of you, when approaching the cage to clean or change food or water it's best for you to avoid sudden movements and act as if you are in slow motion. 
Having some soothing music on will also be helpful in terms of reducing your budgie's stress levels and making him feel more relaxed.

In terms of bonding, the very first step is to make the initial connection and establish the foundations of trust and this is done by sitting close to the cage and talking to your budgie in a calm, positive, encouraging and reassuring way. By doing this, your budgie will increasingly get used to your voice/presence and with time will realize your are not a threat.
Once he shows receptiveness and curiosity towards you (by coming closer to you while in the cage), then you can take the next step by slowly introducing your hand and offering him a little treat to eat.

For all the detailed information, be sure to check the stickies here at the Taming and Bonding section.
This link may be of use: http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339058-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

Best of luck with your new budgie friend!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You've been given excellent advice by the previous posters with regard to helping your little Loco learn to trust you. :thumbsup:

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Alkalinefiber (Jul 7, 2016)

Naw thanks guys  he seems relatively happy but I was just worried the screeching was an upset kind but hopefully he's just excited! 
He actually played with a toy for the first time last night after I showed him that the bell made noise so that's a plus!! I'll just have to work on getting him comfortable with me now 

Thanks for all your help, you guys are amazing


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Loco seems like a sweet little guy and I'm glad that he's started exploring his toys! :thumbsup:

I completely agree with the advice given above!  Be sure to read through all the links provided if you haven't already so that you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through everything, please don't hesitate to ask 

I hope to meet your little one soon 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

